# Thanks everyone!



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

*Thanks everyone! (picture added)*

<center><b>Here is a picture of my new toy!</b>

<img src=http://www.meettheferrells.com/photos/albums/userpics/tractor/southpaws_gt5000.jpg></center>

My GT5000 was delivered Tuesday night to my new house. I did not have any gas so I had to wait until last night to fire her up. My hour-meter came in yesterday so I got it installed before even putting any gas in the tractor. 

I checked everything out before using it and there were no issues. All I had to do was let air out of the tires, put gas in her, set the cut height and lower the deck wheels. I put 1.4 hours on her last night in the dark running over the Ginkgo leaves in my front yard. Boy do I love this tractor! After using it to mow my new yard for the first time, I am 110% sure the hydro was the correct choice for me. I have never driven a tractor with a hydro before and did not know if I would like it. The hydro has already spoiled me! Also the 54" deck is sweet! I was worried about the turning radius before driving it because the only tractor I have driven in the past 15 years is my dads Kubota CUT. This thing turns on a dime especially to the left compared to the CUT. On top of that, the hydro made the few smaller trees a breeze to mow around.

I also though that I would like a foot peddle like the JD 100s better than the fender control. But after mowing the rough bumpy sections of my yard, I think the foot peddle would make these sections even more jerky. It was nice having a constant speed over these sections.


I do have a few post purchase questions:

1. I am definitely getting a front bumper. Which would you get?

The standard $40 single bar:
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24599/07124599000-190.jpg>

or the $70 dual bar brush guard:
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24621/07124621000-190.jpg>

2. I have some long flat non-bumpy straightaways to mow. Is it ok to floor it when mowing these sections as long as the deck does not bog down? I did it a few times last night and the thing did not even whimper. The cut did not look like it suffered any either. Of course the grass was not tall at all and there were not many leaves on these sections. I have not read anywhere in the manual not to do this, but am still curious if it is bad or not.

3. How far back does your seat go? Getting on for the first time, I thought mine was still a little too close when adjusted all the way back and was awkward to get on. I'm 6' and 210-lbs. After driving it though, the tractor is really comfortable as is and I guess that is what counts. I also figured out how to get off and on easily. But I am still curious if others think their seat to steering wheel clearance is a little snug.


SouthPaw


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd probably get the double bar bumper for several reasons.
1. It obviously offers more protection
2. I can see the utility of being able to wrap a rope around, between the horizontal bars for it to be handy.
3. I can also see where it would be easier to mount aux. lights on the double bar bumper.
4. Could also mount a small tool box easier on the larger bumper.
5. And with 3 "rungs", could also be used as an emergency ladder, although I'm sure the manual says NEVER to use it in that way.

I agree with liking the dash or fender controled hydro better than the foot pedal. On bumpy ground, if your foot bounces, then you can get one jerky ride. Sounds like you got a great machine and it makes you happy. Just remember to changes the oil as recommended and be safe out there!


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Congrats Southpaw!!! Already pimpin' that ride I see.

Can't wait to see the pics.

SnowMower


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I think you got what was best for you, As for you buying the bumper, I'll help you spend your money  Get the 70 buck bumper. The bigger bumper just looks more like it will do a better job protecting the front of the tractor and looks more useful, How about chroming it before you put it on.  Then it would really look neat and some chrome babymoon hubcaps. I sure Jodyand will help you with that one.:winky:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to agree the big one it will do a better job to protect the hood.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They say you can't get the hood open with the big one without first tilting it down...seems like that would be a pain in the a$$...I have the small one and it offers adequate protection...it has saved my hood several times...though I do have to remove the bumper to put my snowblower on.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I have the smaller bumper. didn't like the 4x4 look of the big one. And you have to unhook and hinge down to open the hood on the bigger one. Both do the same job. protect the hood.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Great another GT-5000 SOUTHPAW*

:tractorsm :cheers: 
If your tractor is anything like mine ( GT-5000 ) I think you will be really happy with it. Before I did any type of mod's to it I liked it. Don't get me wrong there is alway's a bug or two in new stuff but nothing you can't deal with.
******** Somewhere on the FORUM ( maybe JODY or SJ or one of the others) can tell you what POST it was where someone said to 
{ TAKE THE SEAT OFF
{ TURN THE LOWER BRACE AROUND
( HOOK IT BACK UP AND YOU SSHOULD GET ABOUT 2" MORE
NOT SURE ABOUT IT , I HAVE NOT DONE IT MYSELF.
There is a lot of good ,great guy's on this forum that know's alot about the different tractors. GOOD LUCK


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Southpaw:

Congratulations! My two cents:

Bumper - I purchased the smaller of the two for the convience part of not having to mess with it to open the hood. I used it for a couple of months - put my plow on to move some crap around and have not bothered to re-install... I agree with the protection piece of it, but it just did not seem worth the time. If you want it, you can have mine for $25 shipped. I have all the bolts, etc for it. 

You can email me if you want it - [email protected]

Good luck - 

JTD


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

EDIT: picture added to original post.

JTD1, I am going to swing by Sears tomorrow and look at the 2 bumpers. I called them and they have both in stock. If I decide on the single bar, I'll shoot you an email.


SouthPaw


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nothing like a nice shining new tractor Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I have the brush guard on mine,and the previous post was correct about it being a real pain anytime you want to raise the hood.The guard takes both hands and a lot of pressure to push down.Not to sound sexist, but I think the average female would have a tough time with it.
I have not heard anything about being able to get more leg room from the mower,but I would be real interested in that.I'm handicapped due to an old hip injury,and require more leg room than the average person.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Nice pic southpaw, it truly looks like a giant tractor!
(That cement floor must have been cold on your belly). 

I remember when mine was clean like that ... once.

BTW, I think the guys bring up a great point, if you ever plan to put anything on the front, like a JBJr or a plow, or a blower, that bumper will become a nuissance. But, if you are just cutting grass, or just using rear implements, the bumper is cheap insurance.

Congrats!!!!

SnowMower


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have the larger brush guard on my DGT6000. There is a new design that make it pretty easy to tilt out of the way when you need to get under the hood. I have a lot of obstructions and wanted to make sure that I didn't dent the hood.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great looking noe tractor southpaw.. congrats..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. T _
> *I have not heard anything about being able to get more leg room from the mower,but I would be real interested in that.I'm handicapped due to an old hip injury,and require more leg room than the average person. *


I did a fix to mine that gave me a couple of inches. When I get a chance I'll go get some pictures and describe what I did.


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone have any input on this question? It concerns me more than the other 2 questions.



> I have some long flat non-bumpy straightaways to mow. Is it ok to floor it when mowing these sections as long as the deck does not bog down? I did it a few times last night and the thing did not even whimper. The cut did not look like it suffered any either. Of course the grass was not tall at all and there were not many leaves on these sections. I have not read anywhere in the manual not to do this, but am still curious if it is bad or not.


I don't want to damage anything if this is a bad idea, but I also like speeding through these sections to cut the mowing time down if it will not damage the tractor or cause premature failure.


I'll check out the "fold-down" issue with the brush guard. I don't think it will be much of an issue. The wife will never touch the tractor. She has cut the grass less than 10 times. And that is in her whole life. She had only cut grass one time before we got married. I can't complain at all. We are old school. She does the cooking, cleaning, laundry and I do the yard work.


SouthPaw


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have a Craftsman i have a Cub but theres times i have mine running top speed. It shouldn't hurt anything except the quality of the cut depending on how tall the grass is. And as long as its somewhat smooth and not real bumpy you will not do any harm to your tractor.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I use a DGT6000 to cut the company property. And it is rough in spots.
For the most part I run it full tilt at the first stop (you know, where you push lever down forward and then have to push to the right, and then forward again). I stop the lever before I have to push to the right.

Knock on wood, nothing broken yet. My back does get a little sore going over some of the rougher parts.

My $.02, if the grass is getting cut, and you are happy with cut quality, go as fast as you want (or can).

SnowMower


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JTD1 _
> *Southpaw:
> 
> ...If you want it, you can have mine for $25 shipped. I have all the bolts, etc for it.
> ...



I swung by Sears Saturday morning to give both bumpers a look. The fold down of the larger bumper was not much of an issue for me, pull the pins and it folds down easily. They also had 10% off everything from 7-10am so I bought the larger bumper. I'll have to take a new picture now!



SouthPaw


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Southpaw,

Sounds good. Good luck with it. Try not to "use" it too much (i.e. dont hit too many things).

JTD


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats the one i would have got it gives more protection not only from hitting a tree but also low lying branches. Just more protection for the grill and hood.:thumbsup:


----------

